# How do you run a program on another computer over the network. (Windows)



## Sharker (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi,

I'm not knowlegable about networks but I write programs that take a long time to run. Is it possible to use one computer on a windows the network, then from that computer, start a program running on another computer? Then turn your computer off and leave the program still running? Rather like the "at" command in UNIX.

Does Windows allow you to run a program in only the system idle time so it dosn't slow you up in other things your doing? Rather like the NICE +19 command in UNIX.

It would be helpfull if you could give me some into on this.

Sharker.

The network has windows xp prof and win 95.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are a number of ways to skin this cat.

You could use a remote console application like UltraVNC and fire it off just like you were sitting there.

You could find one of the many Remote Execution Utility applications that exist.

For NT based Windows versions: Remote Command Service: (Rcmd.exe & Rcmdsvc.exe) - The Remote Command Service (Rcmd.exe) provides a secure, robust way to remotely administer and run command-line programs. (RCMDSRV also included.)

Finally, here's a huge list of Remote control applications from www.download.com


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

PCAnywhere by Symantec; but, it isn't a freebie.

http://www.symantec.com/pcanywhere/Consumer/

I've been using this one for about 8 years; it works as well on a DialUp or across the internet as it does on a LAN.


----------

